# The New Age Thread



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I have stumbled upon some New Age Music that I really am enjoying quite a bit. This thread is open to anything New Age related!

I'll start by positing a live performance by Brian Crain, a New Age Piano Music composer:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

George Winston is my favourite New Age artist.






Paul Winter, saxophone lines over nature sounds. Not tacky at all.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> Paul Winter, saxophone lines over nature sounds. Not tacky at all.


I need to get my sax and head into the woods. (Why is the picture of a baritone sax?)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


>


This is much better than the Brian Crain. I hope you don't go down the Brian Crain path. It's about the corniest music I've heard, and so constricted.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> This is much better than the Brian Crain. I hope you don't go down the Brian Crain path. It's about the corniest music I've heard, and so constricted.


Well, Brian, along with similar artists, inspired the new one I just completed that you liked.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Well, Brian, along with similar artists, inspired the new one I just completed that you liked.


Inspiring is one thing, following is another. He is able to make the left hand work with right, and his music is dead simple to follow, so for learning purposes, may be good.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Inspiring is one thing, following is another. He is able to make the left hand work with right, and his music is dead simple to follow, so for learning purposes, may be good.


And I happen to enjoy (not love) it, so there is that too! 

I lied, I do love it.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I suppose you could say this is on the New Agey side of Ambient music, or vice versa. It's pretty.


----------

